# Skinny Citronella



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys my female Citronella is getting pretty skinny. I am trying to do everything I can but not 100 percent what to do. She used to be in a 10g with a male (the male is a little bigger then her) And they both were eating fine, then the female started to get a little skinny. I even fed them a little more, and fed always by her, and she would always eat. Well last night I had enough and I put her in a new 10g by herself and fed her quite a bit. She ate very good by herself. But today she still looks pretty skinny. I gave her flies but when I looked later there was still a lot in there. Is there anything I should do? Or just feed her and hope for the best?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris, 
if you already separated her and it has only been 1 day give her some time to fatten up its not gonna happen overnight, adding a feeding station will help as well so she will contacntsly have food in the tank and eventually some larvae for her to feed in and fatten up a little more, other foods that are high in fat you can feed are termites, fruit fly larvae, rice flour beatles larvae and wax worms.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, how would I set up a breeding station?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

feeding station. Just put a banana or piece of fruit in there. All the flies will stay on the fruit.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, should I put like a whole banana? Or just like 1 or 2 slices?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

put a 1/4 of a banana as you see it dwindle with all the larvae crawling on it, add another piece.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, thanks! Will do. Any more sugestions? Or should I just do the banana thing and wait?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I forgot to ask, should I leave the peel on? Or take it off?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just keep an eye on the frog to make sure its getting plenty to eat and not loosing more weight
take the peel off.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanks, will do.


----------

